# Help: red pine staining



## Logman3585 (Jul 22, 2011)

Hello, my house was built in the 1930's and all of the upstairs woodwork is red pine. We recently had original windows replaced with new and I am wanting to try to match the red pine as close as I can to the new windows. Is there any way I can do anything to the red pine to lessen or take out the red color? I tried a couple rounds of sanding and staining but the red always seems to come though. Am I stuck with the wood always showing red or is there a trick?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

Logman3585 said:


> Hello, my house was built in the 1930's and all of the upstairs woodwork is red pine. We recently had original windows replaced with new and I am wanting to try to match the red pine as close as I can to the new windows. Is there any way I can do anything to the red pine to lessen or take out the red color? I tried a couple rounds of sanding and staining but the red always seems to come though. Am I stuck with the wood always showing red or is there a trick?
> 
> Thank you in advance!


the wood is redish so i belive you have what you have. I don't belive any wood bleach would do any good. Just a nice finish and enjoy ???


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Logman3585 said:


> Hello, my house was built in the 1930's and all of the upstairs woodwork is red pine. We recently had original windows replaced with new and I am wanting to try to match the red pine as close as I can to the new windows. Is there any way I can do anything to the red pine to lessen or take out the red color? I tried a couple rounds of sanding and staining but the red always seems to come though. Am I stuck with the wood always showing red or is there a trick?
> 
> Thank you in advance!


You could try (on a sample area) a pickling application. Make up a very weak mix of a clear interior oil base varnish (about 20%), white oil base paint (about 5%), 75% mineral spirits. Wipe on...give it a few minutes (no longer than 5), and wipe off. The mix ratios may vary with the results you get. It may be just enough to work. Hopefully it wont turn the red to pink. If you have areas to experiment, mix small amounts and try other colors that may blend the old with the new, like maybe brown, or black. It won't take much of a color to do the pigmenting.












 







.


----------



## fromtheforty (Jan 15, 2011)

This may or may not work. The different color in the same species of wood may be from the amount of time (80 yrs) that the original woodwork has been exposed to UV light. Take a piece of the new raw wood and put it outside in a sunny area and give it a sun tan. It may take out some of the fresh redness and give you something closer to the existing woodwork when you finish it. Good luck.

Geoff


----------



## Logman3585 (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks for the ideas guys. I'm going to give the pickling solution a try.


----------

